# sunglow leopard gecko



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

Hi
I love the look of this morph in the leopard gecko. Can someone tell me more about its genetic make up.
Thanks


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

it's a super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy albinos. so a mix of dom hypo gene, recessive albino gene and selectively bred super (hypo), tangerine, carrot tail and baldy genetics.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

It is a Hypo or Super Hypo Albino.

It is often combined with the line bred tangerine trait.
It is also known as the Hybino although some people over time have taken it upon themselves to classify anything that has body spots as a hybino and anything that has no spots a sunglow.

Sunglow - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

The "best" Sunglows are Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot tail Baldy Tremper albinos.

Hypo - Dominant single gene mutation
Super Hypo - Polygenic "selective bred" reduction of spots on the body
Tangerine - Polygenic "selective bred" increase in orange colouration
Carrot Tail - Polygenic "selective bred" increased orange colouration on the tail
Baldy - Polygenic "selective bred" reduction of spots on the head
Tremper albino - Recessive single gene mutation

One of the best imo


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

Now that is a stunning gecko!!! I am so gonna get 1, preferable a pair


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

You will need ALOT of money to get the one in the pic


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

lizmel said:


> Now that is a stunning gecko!!! I am so gonna get 1, preferable a pair


Really? Can you buy me one 

That gecko i would say would be in excess of $3000-5000.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lizmel said:


> Hi
> I love the look of this morph in the leopard gecko. Can someone tell me more about its genetic make up.
> Thanks


The main ingredients for a sunglow are Albino + super hypo.(Recessive,polygenic,Dominant).


There are exsta traits that can make a sunlow even better.
They are all polygenic traits.
Tangerine-(intence orange).
Carrottail-(At lest 15%orange on the tail but the more the better).
Baldy-(No spots on the head).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lizmel said:


> Now that is a stunning gecko!!! I am so gonna get 1, preferable a pair


Here's a link to some sunglows.
MJS GECKOS: SUNGLOWS


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

What are sunglows like as hatchlings? Does the colour intensify with age?

They dont cost the earth on that site  I may get a pair next year!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lizmel said:


> What are sunglows like as hatchlings? Does the colour intensify with age?
> 
> They dont cost the earth on that site  I may get a pair next year!


That bits hit or miss they can intessify with age.And they can mature to look not much differant.
Don't expect them to look like the one that mike posted.It wouldn't be impossible to get one like that but it not likely either.


----------

